# Altima SE-R knocking/popping noise



## nmaschek (Dec 17, 2008)

My '05 Altima SE R makes I click/knocking/popping/cracking noise when I go over bumps or uneven road surfaces at lower speeds. Could it be struts or sway bar links? I have no idea. Anyone?


----------



## manishinhell (Oct 9, 2009)

make sure it is not from the engine though... if it is then it might be the knock sensor which is kind of normal in nisssans...


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Check to see that your rubbers on the sway bars are ok and the mountings are tight. The mounts to the body may be loose. Also check tightness of strut top mounts.


----------



## ILSER25 (Apr 16, 2010)

It could be from the rubber gaskets from where struts mount. If those go out or get really worn it can be from the struts hitting the strut mounts when you hit bumps.


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

It might be time for a suspension overhaul. How many miles on your car?


----------



## jwin200sxlove (Feb 3, 2009)

ilser is correct .. i pay'd 1000 $ for new struts and mounts rack and pionion and a front aliment... it still clicks ..its the rubber piece that goes between the spring and the strut ... if anyone knows what that piece is called please let me know bc i dont want to use a garden hose to fix it


----------

